# Cybersecurity in Cruzes



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Talk to @*Eddy Cruze*. He's our lead on cyber security.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Unless they are directly trying to get into your cruze its not a issue or any car for that matter. People are seeing if it can be done and yes it can be, but not very easy at all and you need to be near them. However with Onstar i'm sure they have something built in if the mothership gets hack connections to cars are broken. If your online you are susceptible to getting hacked plain and simple. You should be more concerned with your cellphone than your car. Public transportation is more than likely more of issue than your car.

There are more issues in the world than worrying about your car getting hacked. However with self driving cars and if they all become connected that could be a big problem. thats why i don't want self driving cars. Its just disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Talk to @*Eddy Cruze*. He's our lead on cyber security.


Thank you Tom, I just learned from my advanced Credit Monitoring provided free of service from the OPM for exposing 2.2 Million Top Secret Government employment files two more Sex offenders just moved in the area. I'm not sure why I need to know this?


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Don't get me started on OPM...

I agree that On-Star is the most vulnerable part of the system. When that gets compromised, I think things will get _really_ interesting.


----------



## chaimss (Jul 6, 2017)

So what you guys mentioned are exactly what I want to find out:

1)


> i'm sure they have something built in if the mothership gets hack connections to cars are broken.


 Well that's the question _do_ they? I would hope so, but is that true?

2)


> You should be more concerned with your cellphone than your car.


 I disagree- hack my phone you get damaging info. Hack my car, and you can kill me.

3)


> I agree that On-Star is the most vulnerable part of the system. When that gets compromised, I think things will get really interesting.


 Exactly- that's what I'm trying to figure out. Has anyone done research, or does anyone know how quickly GM responds to responsible disclosures?

Also, to my understanding 2nd Gen Cruze's use the QNX operating system. How often is this updated? How old is the version I'm getting now? How connected is the CAN to MyLink, and what has Chevy done to protect this link? 

These are the kinds of things I'm looking for. @*Eddy Cruze* can you answer that?

Thanks!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

chaimss said:


> Has anyone done research, or does anyone know how quickly GM responds to responsible disclosures? These are the kinds of things I'm looking for. @*Eddy Cruze can you answer that?
> *


 I know with those defective Ignition Switches that lead to some former owners deaths GM acted promptly within 8 years I believe. As far as the Wireless on your Car I just wouldn't know


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You are asking a lot of what ifs on the radios, on star module, cell module ,etc. No one know. GM doesn't even know. Can a hacker use the cars wifi network to get on its network? Maybe. Maybe not. What more do you want me to say? Microsoft and the NSA sure as **** didn't expect the WannaCry attack, yet it happened anyway.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A quick Google ("OnStar hacked") reveals:

GM took 5 years to fix a full-tackover hack in millions OF ONSTAR cars

This Gadget Hacks GM Cars to Locate, Unlock, and Start Them

I'd consider it insecure until proven differently. So far, it appears the car theft rings haven't gotten into it. I don't think there's a whole lot of money in taking over cars (unless you have some really powerful enemies).


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> A quick Google ("OnStar hacked") reveals:
> 
> GM took 5 years to fix a full-tackover hack in millions OF ONSTAR cars
> 
> This Gadget Hacks GM Cars to Locate, Unlock, and Start Them.


The 60 Minutes Video was great to watch. I read this a couple years ago. That the O/P searched and couldn't find a thing on the Chevy hack which would have led to the Onstar Hack subject makes one wonder :wacko:


----------

